# What is Life All About?



## Lara (Sep 2, 2015)

I decided to ask *g**o**o**g**l**e* the ultimate question, *"What is Life All About"*. After all, google seems to have all the answers and no one else can nail this question down. I clicked on google videos. This video was at the top of the list. It's just one man's life and what it's about. It's cool.

Warning: If the word "God" makes your skin crawl then, it's simple, don't look! This is not religious nor evangelical. He's not preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ. He only says he's prayed and gotten answers to his purpose in life. It's just one man's view as to what life is all about.
[video]http://www.iamsecond.com/struggles/meaning/[/video]


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 2, 2015)

What a crock.  Is God talking to the little kids dying of cancer, to the refugees dying all over the world, those being beheaded, or just to some middle class white dudes?


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2015)

That's Off- Topic. The title of this thread and the video said nothing about that. Please refrain from nastiness as this is not a religious discussion. It's about "What is Life All About". This was one man's answer. Let's show respect for being individuals and diversity. I can't bear anyone ruining another nice, well-meaning thread of mine. Thank you.

If the word "God" makes anyone's skin crawl then, it's simple, don't look at the video link. It's not evangelical nor religious, there's no scripture, no preaching…it's just a man's personal thoughts on what life is all about and mentions God a few times.

Is it impossible for me to post a thread that doesn't ignite anger, hostility, and disrespect for diversity? 
I'm beginning to think that I don't belong in Senior Forums unless there is anyway to clean up all these angry, nasty attacks against diversity (republicans, Americans, religious, etc).


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2015)

I respect that this man is doing his best to live a life of purpose according to his beliefs. However, speaking as a non religious person, much of what he says does not personally resonate with me. I do applaud any life dedicated to serving others.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 2, 2015)

You posted it and that was my reaction to it, whether or not it is just one guy's story...


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You posted it and that was my reaction to it, whether or not it is just one guy's story...


Have you got a better answer to what life is all about? Please post that instead of "What a crock...kids dying of cancer…refugees dying…beheadings". I'm so tired of all the negativity being posted in the Senior forums when it's so uncalled for. It's just ugliness. I really don't think I belong here anymore. I can't post a nice clean thread without instant mudslinging in post #2.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2015)

I think most of us are guilty of letting our emotions affect our posts on occasion. We are human. Hopefully we can rise above it, forgive, and move on from there, no matter how passionate we may feel about our personal opinions or beliefs. When dealing with charged issues, hurt feelings and misunderstandings  are inevitable from time to time.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 2, 2015)

It is not mudslinging, it is reaction.  BTW, I am a confirmed hedonist as I agree with Omar who asked the same question and could not find a better answer than a jug of wine and a good woman...


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I think most of us are guilty of letting our emotions affect our posts on occasion. We are human. Hopefully we can rise above it, forgive, and move on from there, no matter how passionate we may feel about our personal opinions or beliefs. When dealing with charged issues, hurt feelings and misunderstandings  are inevitable from time to time.


Hurt feelings don't have to be "inevitable". The meaning of Life is…R-E-S-P-E-C-T


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2015)

The meaning of life is variable IMHO. For one person it may be respect, for another love, still another may embrace spiritual/religious enlightenment in whatever fashion seems to be appropriate to them, and so on....One shoe fits all approach rarely works. In debates a certain let it go mentality is often helpful when dealing with opinions expressed in a way some of us might find abrasive.


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2015)

Okay, this is going really well (cough cough lol). So far we have these answers to "What is Life About?":

1. Alex Kendrick…."Do you want the easy road with less fruit? Or do you want the harder road with more fruit?"

2. Shalimar…"a life dedicated to serving others, rising above, forgiving"

3. Ralphie…"a jug of wine and a good woman"

4. Lara…"respect, getting along, accepting diversity"

5. AprilT…"Life is whatever you give to it"


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2015)

Lara, what exactly are you trying to say? What are you looking for here ?


----------



## AprilT (Sep 2, 2015)

The meaning of life is whatever you give to it.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2015)

April, amen to that!!


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you AprilT…good answer



Shalimar said:


> Lara, what exactly are you trying to say? What are you looking for here ?



Simply this, just read the title to the thread. It's a question. Doesn't say anything. It just asks a question. Check out post #12 for examples (and AprilT's) if you're confused.

You can say something light-hearted and funny about the meaning of life if you don't want to take it seriously.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok Lara, thanks.


----------



## Lon (Sep 2, 2015)

Life is all about living until we die.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2015)

> Okay, this is going really well (cough cough lol).



Yep.

:laugh:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2015)

To rephrase Lon's answer in the way I was thinking - 

We're born, we live, we die. Any other attribute we give to it is solely our own doing, and great fodder for arguments on SF.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 2, 2015)

What's life all about for a squirrel - nuts?  -- for all living things?   I agree with Lon, the meaning of life is to keep living - survival. 

And at the moment, life is about my morning coffee.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> To rephrase Lon's answer in the way I was thinking -
> 
> We're born, we live, we die. Any other attribute we give to it is solely our own doing, and great fodder for arguments on SF.




I know that Socrates is attributed as saying the "Unexamined life is not worth living"..    However I don't completely believe that..  Certainly some self examination is productive.. but constant evaluation and introspection could stop one from living life.. and only examining it.   I liken it to pulling up a houseplant every day to examine it's root system.  The plant is not going to do very well.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 2, 2015)

I have my guitar dusted off so maybe we could all sing Kumbaya to sooth feelings just like I proposed on an HT topic...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2015)

I hear you QS. Balance.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 2, 2015)

What's it all about (Ralphy)?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes, a great song, and Michael Caine has taken his share of life in all regards...


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Lara,
I have not looked at the video, but I can see from the responses that it is not going to resonate with me.
Its very hard to discuss these things with people who believe. For the non believer, God is unimportant and the discussion is just an intellectual exercise. For the true believer God is central to their lives, and any questioning of his existence becomes a deeply personal thing. I have gone the route. From disinterested, to twenty of my happiest years as a very active church member, and now a total non-believer. I always enjoy your posts and sympathize with you, as you take a bit of a hit on this one.

My answer to the posted question: The purpose of life is life itself. The _meaning _of life is a human construct. If there is one it surely has to be to ease the passage through and create a little joy for those around us.

I am quite content with being an insignificant part of an endlessly fascinating universe. When I'm done, I'm done. Looking forward to a long nap.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> What's life all about for a squirrel - nuts?  -- for all living things?   I agree with Lon, the meaning of life is to keep living - survival.
> 
> And at the moment, life is about my morning coffee.



 Yes. The older you get the more it all comes down to  .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2015)

Lon said:


> Life is all about living until we die.



I agree with Lon's view, life is about living, finding some happiness doing so, and being kind to others along the way.

  With all due respect Lara, the video you chose to show was religious, made by a Christian, talking about God, whose father was a preacher, and whose primary reason for making that video was to promote himself, his books and movies, so the Kendrick brothers can profit financially.  God doesn't make my skin crawl, but I could not finish watching the video, because preachers like him who profit financially from their followers, do make my skin crawl.  Sorry, but that's my opinion and not everyone will agree with you that this is a good example of the meaning of life, if it's at the top of the list on google, there are many reasons.


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> ...My answer to the posted question: The purpose of life is life itself. The _meaning _of life is a human construct. If there is one it surely has to be to ease the passage through and create a little joy for those around us. I am quite content with being an insignificant part of an endlessly fascinating universe. When I'm done, I'm done. Looking forward to a long nap.


Underock, your post #27 was excellent. I respect where you are coming from in your life's path and am impressed that you were able to pass (on watching the video) and focus on the title of the thread. Very mature of you.

Regarding the video…I assumed people could look past the fact that he used the God word a few times…that's just his language. He only said he prayed and got answers then moved on to say what direction in life that led him. He wasn't in anyone's face preaching the Gospel of Jesus Christ. Just because he's a Christian doesn't make his video religious He never talked about religion, not even once...Nor preaching, nor selling anything. I saw no website and don't think his father's career path is relevant. People should focus on the wisdom he had received from life's experiences in marriage, etc. since that's all he talked about. We can learn so much from people of all walks of life if you focus on their lessons learned from experiences. I don't have a problem learning from someone who is atheist or hedonist because there is more to them that just that. Most people in this forum are not Christians but I still accept them and listen to what they have to say, and have never slapped their hand for their view….I've only shown them respect.

Einstein wasn't a Christian but if I closed my eyes to him because of it I would have missed his answer to "What is Life About":


----------



## Cookie (Sep 2, 2015)

I did check the video but I couldn't watch it as I found I couldn't relate to the speaker's style and he did use the word God a bit too much.   I don't need to watch this video or need to be preached to or be told what I need to get over.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I know that Socrates is attributed as saying the "Unexamined life is not worth living"..    However I don't completely believe that..  Certainly some self examination is productive.. but constant evaluation and introspection could stop one from living life.. and only examining it.   I liken it to pulling up a houseplant every day to examine it's root system.  The plant is not going to do very well.



Very true. Some people spend their lives thinking about what was; some, about what could be; but few live in the moment.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 2, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Very true. Some people spend their lives thinking about what was; some, about what could be; but few live in the moment.



I used to be a big picture taker, literally with a camera most of the time when on vacation, out for the day etc. I realized I frequently was more worried about the shot and/or carrying an actual camera and equipment than the moment, the actual experience. One needs experiences to reflect on, not contrived moments. That being said 'impluse' can lead to life altering consequences.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 2, 2015)

It's about getting from the cradle to the grave with the greatest possible amount of happiness and the least possible amount of pain while doing what you can to help others.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 2, 2015)

[FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]Is there a answer that all could respond to?  It is so subjective....as individual as each of us.  All dependent on our respective philosophies and belie[/FONT][FONT=Garamond,sans-serif]fs. [/FONT]


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2015)

True Nona. In retrospect, 
I should have placed this thread in "Humor" 
and filled it with cartoons…  …another lesson learned


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words, Lara. There are a number of non believers on here, which really surprised me when I first came on. I expected to have a difficult time here. I don't think they are in the majority. Just not afraid to express their opinions here. That's not always the case in the outside world, especially here in the US. It is often the case where we have to keep our views to ourselves for the sake of cherished relationships. Not all believers are as accepting of the opposing view as you are. Your art must give you immense satisfaction. I enjoy it very much as many others on here do. Surely one of the things that give life "meaning."


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)

Lara said:


> True Nona. In retrospect,
> I should have placed this thread in "Humor"
> and filled it with cartoons…  …another SF lesson learned.
> 
> ...



Not sure what you are miffed about.   No one can dictate where a thread goes.. or how people are supposed to respond.  To do so only makes people think.."who the heck is she?"   Everyone here has a different personality and a different way of looking at life and will post accordingly.   THAT is the SF lesson you need to learn.


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you underock. I appreciate that. I'm learning


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not sure what you are miffed about.   No one can dictate where a thread goes.. or how people are supposed to respond.  To do so only makes people think.."who the heck is she?"   Everyone here has a different personality and a different way of looking at life and will post accordingly.   THAT is the SF lesson you need to learn.


Miffed   The cartoon is a joke…you're supposed to laugh. Notice the smiley face with a BIG smile. I posted it to lighten the mood. Maybe it's time for you to look for the best in me and not always assume the worst in many of the SF threads. I'm a good person, not angry, not a dictator, not bossy as you say. Nor do you need to tell me what my lessons are. Please back off QS…enuff


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 2, 2015)

Lara said:


> Miffed   The cartoon is a joke…you're supposed to laugh. Notice the smiley face with a BIG smile. I posted it to lighten the mood. Maybe it's time for you to look for the best in me and not always assume the worst in many of the SF threads. I'm a good person, not angry, not a dictator, not bossy as you say. Nor do you need to tell me what my lessons are. Please back off QS…enuff



Not the Cartoon... That was cute.... It's been around on Social Media for YEARS..  

But this little bit of snark..



> Originally Posted by *Lara*
> 
> True Nona. In retrospect,
> I should have placed this thread in "Humor"
> and filled it with cartoons…  …another SF lesson learned.



It's a little insulting don't you think..  Back off lara... enuff..


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 2, 2015)

Preface:  I am a non believer.  I dismiss the article as christian propaganda.  I agree with Shirley when she said it's about getting from cradle to grave as best we can and helping others along the way.  That is pretty much how I feel about it.  I do not buy into the invisible man in the sky but those who can't handle him not being there find comfort in that and that is fine.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 2, 2015)

AprilT said:


> The meaning of life is whatever you give to it.



Do I have to repeat myself.


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2015)

*Best Thing About Life
Is It Only Comes
One Day At A Time*


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 2, 2015)

Lara said:


> *Best Thing About Life
> Is It Only Comes
> One Day At A Time*


Now THAT we can agree on...


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> I used to be a big picture taker, literally with a camera most of the time when on vacation, out for the day etc. I realized I frequently was more worried about the shot and/or carrying an actual camera and equipment than the moment, the actual experience. One needs experiences to reflect on, not contrived moments.



Exactly - I did the same thing.



> That being said 'impluse' can lead to life altering consequences.



Which of course can be good _or_ bad ... I suppose it depends upon how much of a gambler we are.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Now THAT we can agree on...



Not really - I think it comes one nanosecond at a time ...


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 3, 2015)

Ya know  -- I've been trying for almost 70 years to figure out the meaning of life, and I still haven't gotten any nearer the answer.  I think the answer is probably different for each of us.


----------



## chic (Sep 3, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Ya know -- I've been trying for almost 70 years to figure out the meaning of life, and I still haven't gotten any nearer the answer. I think the answer is probably different for each of us.



I think I agree with you Butterfly. The answer is probably different for everyone and maybe that is the answer to "what is the meaning of life"?


----------



## Lara (Sep 3, 2015)

"Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated"…Confucius

"Life is helping others. And if you can't help them, at least don't hurt them"...Dalai Lama

"In life, the mind is everything. What you think, you become"…Buddha


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2015)

In the end, only kindness matters.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 3, 2015)

And a little booze...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 3, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> And a little booze...




After this thread?  Especially the booze...  nthego:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes, and make mine a double...layful:


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Lara said:


> "Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated"…Confucius
> 
> "Life is helping others. And if you can't help them, at least don't hurt them"...Dalai Lama
> 
> "In life, the mind is everything. What you think, you become"…Buddha



Excellent, Lara!
You could not have picked three quotes that sum up my personal views on life any better. 
Those three make up the very core of who I am.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> In the end, only kindness matters.



Yes. :rose:


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Booze can be good too.:cheers1:


----------



## jujube (Sep 3, 2015)

Life is to be squeezed to the max to get the most happiness and joy out of it, AS LONG as you are not squeezing the joy out of someone else's life in order to do that.  

I'd like to believe in reincarnation, so that I could come back, have some do-overs and achieve what I didn't do the first time around.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 3, 2015)

For my next life, I am going to choose to have a vacation life.  I need a break from all the lessons..


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> For my next life, I am going to choose to have a vacation life. I need a break from all the lessons....



Yes! Why don't we all take a break from "the lessons" right now, and just _live _for five minutes.
I really don't think that the world would instantly destruct.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2015)

I am living, I am eating warm homemade cinnamon buns!!!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 3, 2015)

Cinnamon buns are so good, niice.

I am drinking a tall cold glass of orange juice and club soda with lots of ice....and enjoying this moment.


----------



## Debby (Sep 3, 2015)

I think life is all about evolution of the spirit.  We're each at different stages of that evolution and to varying degrees are seeking our 'bestest' self within the context of this world as we know it.

I also would like to suggest that while the word 'God' may creep some folks out, it is just a name that has been given by people to an organizing force that has somehow created/caused this world, this universe. You could just as well call that organizing force the Source, the Oneness, the All, or simply the Organizing Force.  And in the olden times, before people even understood that the world isn't flat and balanced on the back of a great tortoise, they called it 'God' 

I once read a book by a quantum physicist named Brian Greene and he was describing the incredible balance that holds this universe together.  He said to picture if you will, a computer which has dials all across the front of it.  One is the gravity dial, one is the 'strong force dial', one's the electro-magnetism dial, etc.  And he said, if even one of these dials was adjusted a hair away from where it is, everything would fly apart and not be.  And within that mind-blowing and delicate balance, we and all the life on this world also came to be.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Debby said:


> I think life is all about evolution of the spirit.  We're each at different stages of that evolution and to varying degrees are seeking our 'bestest' self within the context of this world as we know it.
> 
> I also would like to suggest that while the word 'God' may creep some folks out, it is just a name that has been given by people to an organizing force that has somehow created/caused this world, this universe. You could just as well call that organizing force the Source, the Oneness, the All, or simply the Organizing Force.  And in the olden times, before people even understood that the world isn't flat and balanced on the back of a great tortoise, they called it 'God'
> 
> I once read a book by a quantum physicist named Brian Greene and he was describing the incredible balance that holds this universe together.  He said to picture if you will, a computer which has dials all across the front of it.  One is the gravity dial, one is the 'strong force dial', one's the electro-magnetism dial, etc.  And he said, if even one of these dials was adjusted a hair away from where it is, everything would fly apart and not be.  And within that mind-blowing and delicate balance, we and all the life on this world also came to be.



Attaching the God word to the natural forces of the universe in order to feel comfortable is all perfectly fine.
That is _not _the all knowing, judgmental, personal God whose "eye is on the sparrow" as well as everybody's bedroom, and is the source of so much discord, that most people are referring to. There are still people who think that the Earth is supported on a never ending stack of turtles.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 3, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with your God or his God or the other Guys  God but we should remember not all of us believe in any God and don't want it preached to us.  As to the direction of replies to a thread, according to my understanding the OP has control over only that which they post, the replies can take shape as the authors choose to form them.  The Mod and Administrator will take care of any post THEY deem unsuitable.


----------



## mitchezz (Sep 4, 2015)

Life is a four letter word.........so is food, wine, love........enjoy them while they last.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Spoken like Omar spoke them so long ago...


----------



## oldman (Sep 4, 2015)

I remember back in the 60's and I was a senior in high school. The kids at one of the universities had just burned down an ROTC building on their campus. My Dad was a career Army soldier, retiring as a First Sergeant. My Dad stated talking about how kids "today" are so undisciplined and unruly. He said that they want to know what the meaning of life is. I can tell them, but they would't listen anyway. I told my Dad that I wanted to know also. What is the meaning of life? Not why was I put here, I know that, but what is the true meaning of life? What does that even mean? 

He looked at me and said, "OK, here goes. The true meaning of life is for you to figure out what it is that you want out of life and then find a way to achieve it or to have it. It isn't as complicated as most people believe it is. I figured out a long time ago that I wanted to spend my life in the military and provide the best that I could for my family. I think that I have done a pretty good job and will go to my grave believing that I have accomplished what it was that I intended to do while here on earth." I can remember those words as if he had said them to me yesterday. It just sort of resonated with me and stuck in my mind.


----------



## mitchezz (Sep 4, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Spoken like Omar spoke them so long ago...



Omar stole my lines


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 4, 2015)

And he was young enough to live them!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 4, 2015)

Starving people without a home doesn't ask the meaning of life, do they?  We're all probably familiar with Maslow's pyramid. Only after the lower rung need/meaning is satisfied, do higher ones come into question.


----------

